# What to do with my poor dying dog?



## gardn198 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is the most awful thing I've ever had to endure in my life. My 12 year old golden, Rosie, is in the final stages of renal failure. We took her to the vet before Christmas because she was hardly eating and had a hard time walking and she prescribed her pain meds and gave us a SQ to administer fluids at home to keep her hydrated. After some research we found that the pain meds she prescribed are NOT supposed to be given to dogs with KIDNEY FAILURE and DEHYRDATION which is exactly what we all already knew Rosie had! The pain meds didn't even seem to help her as she only got worse and stopped eating altogether. We took her to the vet on Monday, they ran a blood test and told us her kidneys are basically shut down and she had a few days at most. We decided not to put her down because we felt too guilty. So we took her home with another SQ bag and have been giving her water and pedialyte from an eyedropper, she can hardly keep her head up and sometimes will lap the water out of a cup but absolutely refuses it in her water bowl, I don't get it. This is the hardest thing to see, the sweetest dog I've ever known dying in such a horrible way. I don't know if she's in pain but she groans sometimes and I have to turn her over to her other side, that seems to help. It's Friday now and I can't believe she's still alive, I'm not trying to cure her because I know her quality of life will be terrible, I just wanted her to go on her own, but now I just feel as if I'm torturing her keeping her alive! I cannot put her down, I think the reason she's lasted this long is because she loves us so much and is trying to get better.. she doesn't know she has no chance though. What should i do? My mom is devastated, I've spent the last week crying all day and crying myself to sleep. I sleep downstairs on the couch just so that she doesn't end up dying alone in the night. We're all at our wit's end and I'm just wondering how much longer you think this will go on? Another day? Week? Month?

Our pomeranian, Daisy, also knows something is wrong. She is a newer addition to the family and seems to want to give us more affection than usual. I don't know what we're going to do when Rosie's gone. It will be so weird not having a big dog in the house. I want my parents to get a new puppy before I move to LA in May, however I don't want to push them into it too fast and I also don't want to feel like I'm replacing Rosie but I feel like the only thing that could mend our hearts after such a huge loss is a new life in the family. How soon is too soon? I feel guilty enough even talking about a new puppy while my best friend is dying a mere 10 feet away. Ugh. This absolutely sucks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you and Rosie are going through this. Many of us have been where you are now, and you need to know that whatever you choose will be the right decision.

Than being said, many vets will say that concerning euthanasia and a terminally ill pet in pain, it is better to be a day too early than an hour too late. 

Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry about going thru this with Rosie, her eyes should tell you when she's ready to go.
If she's not eating or drinking it's not a good sign. I just hope she isn't in pain.
I would try to concentrate on Rosie right now and doing the right thing with her, before contemplating a new puppy at this point in time. Puppies seem to come when needed.
just my 2 cents


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gardn198*

gardn198

I am so very sorry. 
My Hubby and I had a dog that was in Renal Failure and the vet said that she would be in pain.
so we chose to alleviate her suffering and we were with her when they put her to sleep.
You must put Rosie first.
Please call your vet and discuss with them.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry that you are going through this. Poor Rosie. I have had to make the decision to send a beloved pet to the Rainbow Bridge. Its a heartbreaking decision, but shows the love we have for our dogs. You will know when its time...listen to your heart...listen to the love you have for your beloved Rosie.
I am so sorry that you are going through this, sad to say we all have to...its the price we pay for the love and companionship we get from these wonderful creatures.
Do what you think is best for Rosie....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so sorry. Rosie knows you love her and have tried to do what is best for her, so please don't feel guilty. This is the hardest moment we share with our beloved friends, saying goodbye, but it can also be one of the most tender. Lay with her, stroke her, tell her you love her, and let her know it's ok to go. 
Hugs to you...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We went through this with our first golden.... and you know.... we still hurt and cry over that whole experience, because we waited too long. When I hear the term "sword pierced me through", I know what that means. My whole family does, because we thought holding onto him as long as possible was the best thing for him. 

He was constantly in pain, starving, and by the last night he couldn't even drink that much without throwing up. Two days before we had him at the vet and thought that we had at least one more week before we had to put him to sleep. Our vet at the time told us from the looks of his eyes and his blood counts, his liver was shutting down.

He was going into shock the next morning because his body was shutting down (he shook all night because of the pain), so we begged our vet to risk driving out through an ice storm to meet us at the vet and put him to sleep. 

For the love of your golden and with respect to all of the love SHE has given you all his life, please don't let her get that bad. When they pass on their own, it isn't always peacefully in their sleep. Part with no regrets.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

If you think Rosie is in pain, please dont feel guilty letting her go. She knows how much you love her. I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry for Rosie, for you, for your family. 

It's a difficult decision that many of us have faced. Whatever you decide you can't second guess yourself. If you do everything you can to keep her comfortable you can not think you waited too long. If you let her go you can't think there was possibly something more you could have done.
If you care for her you must know in your heart that you will do what you believe is best for Rosie.

And each of us mourns in our own way. Some of us found that a new puppy is a good way to begin the healing process. Others wait a long time before bringing a new dog into the family. At first we said 'never again'... but about a month after Opus was gone we brought home a puppy. The puppy did not replace Opus... but at least we stopped crying all the time. And now 5, almost 6 years later, when we talk about Opus we can celebrate her life and not mourn her passing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sometimes the greatest gift is freeing them of their pain. As my vet told me years ago when we were wrestling with the same question, "Better a day too soon than an hour too late". I've thought about this since that time and believe it to be so true.... once all the medical options have been researched and exhausted.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*I'm sorry*

I too know the pain you are feeling now. I questioned is it his time, is he in pain, would I want to live like this, would I want someone to help me? I do believe that you can see it in their eyes. I did what is best for my Babe and have not regretted a single second. He went peacefully after a long and wonderful life. 
Afterwards things will be different and everyone will feel a loss but hopefully you can get to the point that it was the best for Rosie. Her time had come. We all must go. We only wish our dogs can be with us forever.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Sometimes the greatest gift is freeing them of their pain. As my vet told me years ago when we were wrestling with the same question, "Better a day too soon than an hour too late". I've thought about this since that time and believe it to be so true.... once all the medical options have been researched and exhausted.


I agree. I am so sorry that you and your pup are having to go through this. Hopefully you will be able to assist her on her trip to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sometimes the greatest gift of love is to give the grace of peace and freedom from pain. We tear our own hearts to shreds because we don't want to let go.
I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I've had to make that decision twice, and it's agonising. Hugs to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Sometimes the greatest gift is freeing them of their pain. As my vet told me years ago when we were wrestling with the same question, "Better a day too soon than an hour too late". I've thought about this since that time and believe it to be so true.... once all the medical options have been researched and exhausted.


I wholeheartedly agree with Penny & Maggie's mom. As most of us have been where you are now at some point, we all know how agonising it is to be in this situation. But trust me, when they're gone, the pain is lesser somehow knowing we let them go with some dignity and with peace. Please don't let your girl suffer any more than she needs to, I know it's soooo hard!

Will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way that your girl can go to the bridge without having to suffer. That's the biggest gift we as owners can give to our pets, knowing when is the right time to let them go.

So sorry...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your sweet girl. In the past couple of years, I have had to help two of mine with chronic renal failure pass over. As hard as it was and as much as I cried, I know I was making the right decision for them. They both had stopped eating and drinking but I know I had to make the decision to release them from their pain and suffering. It is the greatest, unselfish gift we are able to give our beloved four-legged ones for all of the years of joy they give us.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You and your parents know your situation best but it sounds to me like Rosie is suffering and it is her time. Losing our beloved doggies is such a hard reality but one we must face if only to relieve their suffering. If I were in your shoes I would be calling the vet to make arrangements to send her to the bridge today. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the greatest gifts you can give is to take away somebody elses pain and suffer in their stead. Losing her is going to hurt you a lot but if it is an inevitability that her ship will sail... better to send her off with fond memories of this life rather then suffering in pain.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not an easy choice, but it sounds like she's not going to get any better. Giving her IV fluids will just delay things, not cure her and likely won't make her feel much better.

Make the arrangements, it won't be easy, I know, been there. But I felt better knowing my guy wasn't suffering or being uncomfortable any longer.

If you can, get a vet to come to you, we did that and it was much more private and personal. We closed all the shades lit candles, and held him while he layed on his bed, with the other dogs in the room. 

I hope you find the right answers and she's comfortable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't mean to be unkind, but you may think you are doing the right thing keeping her home and not putting her to sleep - but you are not. What you are doing is causing her great pain and suffering. Dying of renal failure is painful, every toxin in her body that the kidneys are supposed to filter is building up and causing pain in every organ and muscle.

The greatest love you can express is to let her go peacefully, even though it hurts you terribly to do it. Please take her to vet and let her pass, I think you may have waited too long already to prevent her suffering, but don't let her linger in such pain.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bless your heart and Rosie's. We never ever want to think of this day coming and somehow can push it out of our minds until we live it as you are doing now. Our vet told us when the things they love doing the most they no longer show an interest in or enjoy doing, then it's time. It is, after all, all about them. She's given you 12 years of her life - unconditional love and joy - now it's time to give her her life back. 

As much as it hurts, you truly are prolonging the inevitable and if she's in pain you really do know what you have to do. I'm so sorry - we all know what you're going through. 12 years is a good long time to have these wonderful golden beauties. I wished it weren't so and none of us are going to tell you that it's not some of the worst pain we've ever gone through - physical pain - but................

I'm so sorry. Give Rosie a big ole wet smooch on her nose for me and drink in all of her you can. The pain is real - for both of you - but you have the power to now ease her pain although yours will remain.


----------



## gardn198 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, they really mean a lot to us. Rosie is still with us as I'm just wondering how much longer she will last? It's too late to take her to the vet and every time we think "the time has come" she becomes more aware again and we have to go through it all over again. I wish she would just let herself go and out of this misery, and that quote about being an hour too late is right.. I feel like this is torture for her, and us. Do any of you know how much longer this will last? She hasn't eaten in the last 5 days and can hardly walk. I'd hate to have her around in this state for another week more :-(


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. I lost my last dog of 13 years on June 23, 2010 and it was the hardest thing I will every need to do. We still miss the old girl. You will know when it is time, but it wouldn't be easy. I still cry over the loss of my be loved Brandy. My prayers are with you


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you are going through this. We lost Holly to renal failure so know what you are going through, but you must put Rosie first. You have said that she is not eating and can hardly walk, she cannot let herself go painlessly, and unless you are strong enough to end her suffering she could die an agonising death. I'm sorry that that sounds hard, it is not meant to be - letting them go is the hardest decision we ever have to make, but it will also be the ultimate act of love on our part. Please talk to your vet, and let Rosie go.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If you feel that you cannot call the vet, perhaps you can give her permission to leave? Sometimes, that is all it will take - her knowing you realize she needs to go .... and while you know your pain will be lasting she will be free.

Cyber hugs to you and Rosie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> So sorry that you are going through this. We lost Holly to renal failure so know what you are going through, but you must put Rosie first. You have said that she is not eating and can hardly walk, she cannot let herself go painlessly, and unless you are strong enough to end her suffering she could die an agonising death. I'm sorry that that sounds hard, it is not meant to be - letting them go is the hardest decision we ever have to make, but it will also be the ultimate act of love on our part. Please talk to your vet, and let Rosie go.


I agree with goldensmum. I know it's hard, but it's the right thing to do and the best way to show how much you love her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

gardn198 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words, they really mean a lot to us. Rosie is still with us as I'm just wondering how much longer she will last? It's too late to take her to the vet and every time we think "the time has come" she becomes more aware again and we have to go through it all over again. I wish she would just let herself go and out of this misery, and that quote about being an hour too late is right.. I feel like this is torture for her, and us. Do any of you know how much longer this will last? She hasn't eaten in the last 5 days and can hardly walk. I'd hate to have her around in this state for another week more :-(


I'm confused. You said that it was too late to call the vet so I'm assuming that it is late in the day wherever you are. Will you be calling the vet tomorrow and making arrangements? You said that you'd hate to have her around in this state for another week. You don't have to let her suffer. Take her to the vet to release her of this suffering.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It's impossible to say how long she'll hold on in that state. Even if she's more aware, is she comfortable? The day we put Turbo down, he was not able to walk much at all, hadn't eaten for a week and wasn't drinking a lot. The night before he'd been very uncomfortable and didn't sleep much, kept getting up, panted a lot between resting for a little while then starting again, so I knew he wasn't comfortable. We made arrangements for the vet and the cremation service to come later in the day, got a sitter for my son who was 2 at the time, and shortly before they all arrived, took him out on the grass for a short walk, he marked the tree, wandered slowly around and looked at me like 'ok, I'm ready' and I carried him back in to his bed. 

If you have never seen a dog euthanized, it is not that horrible. They usually will sedate them first then follow with the injection, and the dog simply appears to 'go to sleep' and it's done. 

Of anyone I've talked to who has put their dog down, not any have said they'd have rather waited longer to do it. One friend did wait too long and she's regretted it ever since, her dog died naturally but it was with a lot of pain and suffering. 

Call the vet, see when they can come or when you can bring her in. Do her that favor, or at the least see if they can prescribe stronger pain meds for her.


----------



## gardn198 (Jan 7, 2011)

when I said "too late" I meant that I think the whole ordeal of picking her up and driving in the car and getting her out of the car and everything would just be too painful for her. I'm not sure if our vet makes house calls but I'll see what they can do. Also, it's a Friday, and coincidentally my little sister is having her whole cheerleading team over to spend the night before her competition tomorrow. What do we do if it's a Friday night or Saturday or Sunday and a cremation place isn't open? I don't know what we'd do with poor Rosie, she's 70 pounds and pretty big. We can't bury her in the backyard and we wouldn't be able to just leave her lying by the front door either!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I know how hard this is for you. Saying goodbye is never easy. I think you should call your Vet again and make them aware of her condition. Our beloved Goldens are very, very stoic, and she might not show that she's in pain. The greatest act of love you can show her now, is to release her from her sick and ailing body.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> It's too late to take her to the vet


Too late to put a dog to sleep? I don't understand this...  

I had a dog who lived 6 months with renal failure. And I can't look at the pictures of him during this time because the signs of pain are so evident on his face. Especially the last pictures when he was so frail. 

The extra time was worth it and we don't regret trying, but two days before we put him to sleep, he was still functioning to a certain extent but we knew he was dying and starting to suffer. We could have put him to sleep then, but we selfishly put it off. 

And that last night left an emotional scar with us that will always be there. A scar that could have been avoided if we had acted just 2 days sooner. 

Mylissy is correct about what is likely happening with your dog right now. After the kidneys go, the liver goes, and then the body starts to poison itself. It's a horrible death if you let it go that long.

ETA - I just saw your last comment. Our first golden was only 50 pounds or possibly less at the end. We wrapped him in a blanket and carried him out to the car and drove him to the vet. They then brought a stretcher out for him and took him in. If you have an ER vet in your area, they will ask you if you have the ability to carry him. If you say "no", they will send somebody with a stretcher. They care about the animals and will do what they can. 

Our second golden almost died at home as well. In his case though, we were treating him for pancreatitis. He'd been at the vet because he'd stopped eating a week before. They did multiple xrays but didn't see anything besides a cloud of what the vet thought was gas. He was given fluids and then sent home for home treatment (bland diet, etc). He still refused to eat and then the last day he voided himself in the house (lots of bloody stool junk) and collapsed. He was still a 75 pound golden, but we were able to carry him out to the car and rush him to the vet. What had happened was his spleen had ruptured and many other nasty things had happened. Needless to say, we put him to sleep that same morning. 

Get somebody to carry your dog. If you think she will bite in her pain, call the nearest ER vet or even your regular vet. They will do what they can.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

gardn198 said:


> when I said "too late" I meant that I think the whole ordeal of picking her up and driving in the car and getting her out of the car and everything would just be too painful for her. I'm not sure if our vet makes house calls but I'll see what they can do. Also, it's a Friday, and coincidentally my little sister is having her whole cheerleading team over to spend the night before her competition tomorrow. What do we do if it's a Friday night or Saturday or Sunday and a cremation place isn't open? I don't know what we'd do with poor Rosie, she's 70 pounds and pretty big. We can't bury her in the backyard and we wouldn't be able to just leave her lying by the front door either!



I'm so sorry you are going through this!! I don't know where you are but I know a lot of places have vets that make house calls. It doesn't have to be the vet that you usually go to...maybe spend a bit of time online looking into a vet that will come to your house today. 

I think the best thing you could do for Rosie would be to help her out of her pain and let her go with some dignity - as someone said, death isn't always peaceful. 

My heart aches for you and I wish you all the best. xo


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Our Vet did not make house calls. When my Sam's time had come, we created a sling out of blankets for him. Sam was a large boy, 90 lbs, but we were able to gently move him from the house, to the car, and then to the Vets, who came out and helped us carry him into the office. I'm sure you can find able bodies to help you gently get Rosie into your car.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Please do not have your precious girl linger, in pain, all weekend. The greatest love is allowing them the freedom from pain. Two days of pain is too long for her, especially with the noise a group of cheerleaders can make.
It may sound harsh, but please let her go sooner rather than later.
The hospital takes care of the cremation arrangements. My precious, precious Cassie passed away on a Saturday afternoon. We got her ashes back the following Tuesday.
Many hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

To Forum Moderators -I've been searching thru the forum trying to find the article about how to know when it is the right time. Weighing the good days from the bad days-Euthanasia. Can someone find it and post it here for Rosie?

To OP, once it is posted, please read it and be honest with yourself and make an unselfish decision for Rosie. The pain of moving her to the vet is very small compared to what she is going through in lingering. Renal Failure is unbelievable agony for a golden and she should not have to continue to suffer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gardn198*

I agree with the other person that said any hurt she might experience by your lifting her in and out of the car would be nothing compared to what she is going through now-Renal failure is very painful.
Can you have someone help you put her in the car and take her to the vet.
I'm sure your vet will have a cremation place that comes and picks up the dogs to be cremated and you will get Rosie's ashes. 
I just had to let my almost 12 year old Female Golden go on December 7-my Hubby and I would not let her suffer a minute longer.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

"If it should be that I grow frail and weak. And pain should keep me from my sleep, Then will you do what must be done, For this - the last battle - can't be won. For on this day, more than the rest, your love and friendship must stand the test. We've had so many happy years, you wouldn't want me to suffer so, when my time comes, please, let me go ..."*

Julia Napier

This realy helped me see that letting go was the best for my big guy. 

If you have a freezer big enough, you can double bag her and store her in there ( that is what the vet will do ) if she passes. If she passes in your home, the will eliminate themselves. So be ready to move her to a place that she can do that after she passes. 

If you look close enough at Rosie, you will see that she is already gone. Her old self is no longer apparent. She has already made the choice to move on and you aughta respect her enough to help her move on. 

You came here looking for answers and your emotions are making you blind to the reality that everyone agrees, if it's time to go, let her go. It would only take a little extra money to have a house call done. If you can buy pain meds, I know you can afford this. 

Again I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Another possible option, when I was younger my parents really had no money and no regular vet. When it became obvious that our dog Prince no longer had a quality of life, my mom called the Humane Society who came to the house in their truck. Prince was humanely euthanised at our house. A quick internet lookup showed that at least some Humane Societies will still do this final kindness for our pets.

Prince was an amazing dog and this was my parents way of honoring his life with us; to let him go with the best option they had.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Is your vet's office still open? Give them a call and ask them what you should do about the arrangements to send her to the bridge. 

Losing them is very painful....you don't want to compound that pain with the pain of knowing that you may have prolonged her suffering by waiting too long.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Call the vet, they likely can make arrangements to take her body with them and get her cremated. We are lucky here in that there is a private cremation service for pets, and they do work 24/7 on call. However any vet clinic or SPCA will have the facilities to handle things.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

gardn198 said:


> when I said "too late" I meant that I think the whole ordeal of picking her up and driving in the car and getting her out of the car and everything would just be too painful for her. I'm not sure if our vet makes house calls but I'll see what they can do. Also, it's a Friday, and coincidentally my little sister is having her whole cheerleading team over to spend the night before her competition tomorrow. What do we do if it's a Friday night or Saturday or Sunday and a cremation place isn't open? I don't know what we'd do with poor Rosie, she's 70 pounds and pretty big. We can't bury her in the backyard and we wouldn't be able to just leave her lying by the front door either!



Please, please take her to the vet, don't want any longer, take her today. Most vets are open on Saturday mornings also. The vet's office will handle getting her body cremated afterwards. If your vet is not open, find one that is.

Please don't let her suffer any longer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Praying for this sweet dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I just ache for you, your family, and Rosie. Having lost a dog to renal failure, I know just how awful this is. Once a dog refuses food and water, you have the dog's answer: Let me go! 

The best lesson you can teach the young cheerleaders is that love is not always convenient. 

If you cannot persuade your vet to make a house-call, see if you can get an injection to help your sweet Rosie through the night. I'm talking about a tranquilizer or sleeping med that will help her rest when she would otherwise be in too much pain to do so. If you have to, find an emergency vet and get her there. I beg you not to put her (and your family) through what lies ahead for her tonight if you wait.

Please get help to let Rosie go. Please. Please.

Praying for you, your family, and most of all for Rosie.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Letting Rosie go is one of the hardest decisions that you will ever have to make - and I feel so sad for you. We have been to the bridge three times, brought home that empty collar, and it never gets easier.

It is a very difficult fact of life to face, but our beloved Goldens have a short life span. When they get old and major organs begin to fail we watch helplessly, trying for that last year, that last month, that last day.

You are Rosie's rock and protector. You were her mentor, pack leader, and the source of all that is good. She trusts you and knows that when it is time you will do right by her. She will pass knowing that you loved her and will never forsake or forget her. 

When the time is right, there is a little precious life out there waiting for you. Try to be strong - we all care.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG, I just wonder what is going on there tonight!?!

Praying for your family and your sweet Rosie.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your sweet Rosie. We lost our Rusty to cancer a little over a year ago and it was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life to have to let him go but you have to think of Rosie first. I know you would not want her to suffer in pain any longer. Please try to get hold of a vet, any vet, to either have them come to your house or to take her to their office. They will bring out a stretcher to help you carry her in on if you have to take her to the office. Our vet and vet techs were absolutely wonderful, I will always remember their kindness and compassion. Please give her this one last gift that only we can give them and release her from suffering. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you and Rosie tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Just checking in on Rosie.


----------



## gardn198 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you so much guys. Your compassion for a complete stranger is really moving. My mom is calling the vet right now, we're going to take her over there today. She seemed chipper yesterday and still accepting water so we kept her through the night, but today we know it's time. She still wants water and to go outside which breaks my heart, I think she's trying to make herself better for us, but she doesn't know she can't. I wish she would just pass on her own, we thought she'd want to pass here at home with her family but she just can't do it on her own. My poor little sister just left for her cheerleading competition and she's so upset, I feel so bad for her. My dad just took her outside and I can hear him crying downstairs like a baby. It's so so awful! It makes me never want to get my own pet just so I'd never have to go through this ever again, but I know that the love they give us over the years is so worth it. Please pray for my poor Rosie, hopefully the vet will take us in today. God bless all of you guys and your kindness to our family.

Brianna


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

When she goes, it probably will NOT be peacefull. It will be a struggle that she doesn't deserve.
I have a good friend who also had a wonderfull GR that had terminal renal failure and they just couldn't bring themselves to euthanize. 
From what I was told, the end was ugly.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

gardn198 said:


> Thank you so much guys. Your compassion for a complete stranger is really moving. My mom is calling the vet right now, we're going to take her over there today. She seemed chipper yesterday and still accepting water so we kept her through the night, but today we know it's time. She still wants water and to go outside which breaks my heart, I think she's trying to make herself better for us, but she doesn't know she can't. I wish she would just pass on her own, we thought she'd want to pass here at home with her family but she just can't do it on her own. My poor little sister just left for her cheerleading competition and she's so upset, I feel so bad for her. My dad just took her outside and I can hear him crying downstairs like a baby. It's so so awful! It makes me never want to get my own pet just so I'd never have to go through this ever again, but I know that the love they give us over the years is so worth it. Please pray for my poor Rosie, hopefully the vet will take us in today. God bless all of you guys and your kindness to our family.
> 
> Brianna


Like many others here, I have lived through this, too. I ache for you and your family, but easing Rosie out of this life and into the next is the most loving thing you can do for her now. 

Dying on her own from renal failure would be absolutely brutal. If you think she is in bad shape now, I promise you that it would only get much, much worse. You don't want your last memories of her to be images of senseless agony.

Holding you, your family, and Rosie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My prayers are with sweet Rosie and your family. As tragic as saying goodbye is, it is a wonderful loving gift when they cannot regain their health. The process of euthanasia is most often a gentle going to sleep and is over in an instant. From one life to another, the love remains forever.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending gentle rubs to Rosie. I know how hard this is, most of us have been thru it ourselves. Spend these last moments gazing into her eyes and memorizing them. Tell her how much you love her and that it's OK to go, that the Bridge is a wonderful place where she'll meet all the others that have gone before her. Where she'll be pain free and run like the wind...

Hugs to you and your family...and Rosie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cyber hugs being sent to Rosie, you and your family. This is probably both the greatest gift you can give her and the hardest call ever made. If you are up to it, go with her and hold her gently as she goes...and as hard as it seems, remember to bring her collar home with you - in the days to come it will bring you comfort.




gardn198 said:


> Thank you so much guys. Your compassion for a complete stranger is really moving. My mom is calling the vet right now, we're going to take her over there today. She seemed chipper yesterday and still accepting water so we kept her through the night, but today we know it's time. She still wants water and to go outside which breaks my heart, I think she's trying to make herself better for us, but she doesn't know she can't. I wish she would just pass on her own, we thought she'd want to pass here at home with her family but she just can't do it on her own. My poor little sister just left for her cheerleading competition and she's so upset, I feel so bad for her. My dad just took her outside and I can hear him crying downstairs like a baby. It's so so awful! It makes me never want to get my own pet just so I'd never have to go through this ever again, but I know that the love they give us over the years is so worth it. Please pray for my poor Rosie, hopefully the vet will take us in today. God bless all of you guys and your kindness to our family.
> 
> Brianna


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - I'm reliving what you are going through all over again. It's time dear. I waited until the wag left my Jake - it had gotten to the point where he'd just wag in the morning and the last day he didn't at all. 

It will be peaceful - you will see. Much easier on the dogs than us - that's for sure. Hang in there - it's not easy as you already know.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Dying on her own from renal failure would be absolutely brutal. If you think she is in bad shape now, I promise you that it would only get much, much worse. You don't want your last memories of her to be images of senseless agony.


My thoughts exactly. Better to ease her suffering. Sending you all strength today.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Prayers to you, Rosie, and all who love her...


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Sending hugs to all of you! I cry as I sit here, having said goodbye to best friend just 2 months ago. Rosie knows you love her, you are doing a beautiful thing for her by helping her go peacefully and painlessly. God Bless you all!


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I know just what you are going through. I had to make the decision to ease my Maggie's suffering back in August. It was the the hardest thing I have ever done in my life, even though I know that I made the right choice. I had so many good memories with her and realized that it was the price I had to pay for that precious time. She had given so much, and now it was my time to give back and do what was best for her and not what felt best for me. I now have her ashes displayed in a beautiful revolving 6-sided urn that includes 4 photos, a name plaque w/ paw prints, and a plaque which reads, "If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever." So true for every member of this site who has lost their beloved companion...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Sending my thoughts and prayers. I wish you all strength and peace as you endure this painful time.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Rosie and your family in our prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to read about your beloved Rosie. Sending thoughts and prayers for Rosie, you and your family.


----------



## gardn198 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rosie is at peace now. It was quick and better than if we had found her in the morning or something. That quote, "If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever." is spot on. Thank you all so much for your love and support. It really helps to have nice people who can feel what we're going through. God bless you all.

Brianna


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Rosie, but happy to know she is out of pain and playing at the Rainbow bridge. RIP Rosie, til you see your loved ones again.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bless your heart - thank you and thank your folks for us. It really was the kindest, act of unconditional love on your part to help her over the bridge. Now, don't allow yourself to second guess, or your parents for that matter.

Many of us know the emptiness and the physical pain when they're gone. I'm so sorry.

Rosie - say hello to my bridge boy, Duke for me and you two run and play together. He's there - you can find him, girl. RIP, sweet Rosie. Run free escaping from your failing earthly body.

I'm sorry.............


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry for your loss. We all know that Rosie is in a much better place now. RIP dear Rosie....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I also want to say, Brianna, that yours and Rosie's struggle has touched many of us here very deeply. Just so you know, I'm sitting here crying at the keyboard for you all. For your love, for your loss, for your sweet Rosie.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rosie is at peace now, though I know your hurt beyond words. Thank you for summoning the love and courage to let her go without more suffering. And thank you for letting us know. 

There is a special Grief Support section of the forum (Rainbow Bridge Grief Support Section - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums) that may be helpful to you in the days and months to come. Nearly everyone here has lost a beloved fur-person at some point, many of us recently, and there is comfort in the company of those who truly know what you are going through.

Holding you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Rosie, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

My Irish friend sent me a gentle blessing for Cassie when I lost her - "A bed amongst the angels to her." May Rosie find her bed right next to Cassie's and right next to all the very well loved dogs who've gone to wait for us at the Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace, sweet Rosie*

So glad that Rosie is at peace and sending prayers for Rosie and you and your family.

We know how much this hurts, but Rosie is at the Rainbow Bridge now, playing with all of our pets that have gone there. My Smooch and Snobear who I lost this year have greeted her I am sure!1


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

RIP Rosie, your family loved you sooo much that they gave you the kindest gift of all- no more suffering.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

RIP sweet Rosie. You are loved.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bless you and your family and all my best wishes. It does get better with time, and I'm so happy that her last day was a better one and I'm glad she's at peace now. You guys did the right thing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't previously posted but have read every post....all I could do was cry.

I'm so sorry for your loss....but thank you for setting Rosie free from her pain and suffering.

RIP Rosie.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!! I am sure my Vivien is greeting Rosie at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. The best consolation for you is that she's no longer in pain. Eventually the pain will fade for you and your family, too. You'll never forget her, but the pain will fade.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rosie. My thoughts are with you as you grieve your beautiful girl.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Brianna, Rosie is at peace and pain free. You gave her freedom from any more suffering.

Her story has brought tears to this old guy. We have seen so many beloved Golden Dogs make their journey on to the Rainbow Bridge. 

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Al


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in peace, sweet girl.

I know it is so hard to lose them, and hurts so much, but you have given her the greatest gift of love. I hope memories of her bring you a smile even if it is through tears.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rest in peace sweet Rosie. I know my Rusty and Sadie were there to greet you and tell you to come play with them! 

I know your hearts are breaking but you gave the most selfless act of love you could give by letting her go and easing her suffering. My heart goes out to all of you and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Rosie will now be running free at the bridge, and making new friends, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time

Run free and sleep softly Rosie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Rosie is now running free and playing with all of our Golden Angels at the Rainbow Bridge, waiting for us to join them. RIP sweet Rosie. xxoo


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. You did the right thing. RIP Rosie, you will live forever in your family's hearts.


----------

